# How much $$$ is Parker worth?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I haven't heard much about any negotiations of an extension for Parker, so I hope the Spurs are on their horses getting the numbers worked out. I haven't heard a price range of an extension or anything like that, so I'm wondering what you guys think he's worth? Personally, I think he deserves 6 yrs, 65-70 million. Here are my reasons:



- Tony Parker and Manu have about an equal impact on this team. Manu recently got tagged with a 6 yr 50 million dollar contract, and I think that Parker should *at least* make that much money with his new contract. Parker is much younger than Manu, so there is a lot more room for improvement, meaning Parker should get more dough in the long term. 


- I seriously believe that Parker has the ability to improve this team 3-4 years down the road. When you look that far down, Manu, Duncan, and Rasho will be 30+ years old, Bowen will be closer to 40 than 30, and our other players won't offer much youth either. In 3-4 years, Parker should be on top of his game, and he should be among the better PG's in the league. (I'm talking top 4-5). Of course Duncan is our franchise, but Parker could be the difference from a top-tier team or just another 1-and-done playoff team. That goes for the immediate future, and for 3-4 years down the line. 

- We got the steal of the draft the year we drafted Parker, and the Spurs should not only reward Parker with an extension, but also reward themselves for making such a damn good pick. 

- Salary comparisons. Think Parker is not worth 10 mill a season? Then Mike Bibby must not be worth 12 mill per year either. Gilbert Arenas is an extremely talented PG who cashed in with about 65 mill as well. Arenas has the better tools, but Parker has deep playoff experience for a guy at his age, so I'd say Parker should make right around what a guy like Arenas is making. Also, when you look at how much Rasho is making, then there's no way Parker should make around 7-8 mill per season, because Parker already has a much larger impact on a game than Rasho does.




60-65 mill per season sounds right to me. 12-13 mill a year is too much, 7-8 mill a year is too little, and I think 9-10 mill a year is just about right. 



Thoughts?


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I would pay Parker very good. In my opinion as a point i would only take Kidd, Bibby, and JWill over Tony.
I think he already is the 4th best pg in basketball.

As he matures he will pass JWill and Kidd easily leaving him 2nd best in the league, that isn't too shabby.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I agree with Koko. Parker deserves 65 million.

As a matter of fact, I don´t think that he deserves that much, but in the league nowadays everyone is getting a lot of money.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

he is our future and possibly could be the best pg


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Parker deserves 7 years $70M

I want Parker contract, not Kidd.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think that Parker will be deserving of a 6 year 66-70 million dollar contract. Yes, right now he is not really worth 11 million(but teams may offer him 11 mil) but as his contract goes forward he is going to be getting better and better. Come 3 or 4 years down the road he will be the leader and the heart of this team(along with an ever aging TD) and we need to keep him happy in SA.

I say overpay him a little to make sure he stays and keep him content in the 3rd and 4th years of his contract and ensure he doesn't opt out. Ideally I'd want to be giving him a 6 year 66 million dollar contract with a 15% annual raise(I don't know what that would start at) and have a team option on the 4th year. Parker is deserving of big bucks and I'd say pay him, ideally, anywhere from 9-11 million but I'm sure I'd match if someone offered him 12 mil a year. Yeah, I think he's gonna be that good.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

6-8mill a year i would rather have a handful of other pgs


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think the $65 million figure thrown out earlier seems about right. It works out nicely too, because he'll be making less early on when he's still improving his game and making more at the end when he's just entering his prime.

Unless he major busts out next season, I don't think any other team will go enough above that for him to consider leaving.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Parker isn't worth more than $8M right now, and that's being nice. He's still far to inconsistent an offensive player and far too average of a defender to be getting anymore than $6-8M per. But I'm sure, if he doesn't get his extension, that he'll be overpaid to the tune of $11M or $12M per year when he's a RFA next year. But if he improves a lot this season, and he is definitely due, then he very well could be worth $11-$12M. 



> I think he already is the 4th best pg in basketball.


Yeah right, Parker doesn't crack the top 10, I can't see how you could argue top 4. Off the top of my head, in no order:

1) Kidd (assuming healthy)
2) Baron (even with injuries)
3) Bibby
4) Nash
5) Marbury
6) Cassell
7) Francis
8) Billups
9) Miller
10) Areanas
11) and AI of course, assuming he really does play PG this year. 

Even if you take away AI and Kidd (because of possible debilitating knee injuries), that's still 9 PGs that are generally accepted as better than Parker.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Parker isn't worth more than $8M right now, and that's being nice. He's still far to inconsistent an offensive player and far too average of a defender to be getting anymore than $6-8M per. But I'm sure, if he doesn't get his extension, that he'll be overpaid to the tune of $11M or $12M per year when he's a RFA next year. But if he improves a lot this season, and he is definitely due, then he very well could be worth $11-$12M.
> 
> 
> ...





That's all true, but by comparison to what Manu and Rasho are making for the Spurs, Parker needs to be paid accordingly. Parker and his agent will have bargaining power when they look at this past offseason, and when they look at how much dough the Spurs gave to Rasho and Manu. Considering Parker is at least just as good as both of those players, he should make at least just as much as Manu per season, which is around 8-9 mill.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is tough... The Spurs are going to have to overspend for his level right now, to keep him when he hits his peak... Alot of teams will be willing to overspend because they have a bad team and are willing to spend the money to get him there and give him time until he hits his peak. The Spurs may end up offering more money than he's worth "right now" but in the long wrong barring an injury or a sudden halt in progress will be worth it later.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

9-11 longgggg term deal


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

+
-young
-rarely hurted
-complete game (offense , defense , leadership , passing game , no big flaw )
-has always improved since he was drafted
-play off experience
-good mentality

-
-still in construction (when to shoot /when to pass the ball) 
-sometimes lacks consistency (play-off)

deal expected : 60/70 m$ 6 years contract.

Now some of the deals which were made this summer really amazed me . Should the trend continue this way , he could earned the jackpot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/stories/MYSA092804.10C.spurs.c5ed50c6.html 




> Though Parker currently is not seeking a maximum-salary contract, he could command as much next summer if he enjoys another productive season. The Spurs would have the option to match any offer Parker receives.




This is the first I have read about any negotiations concerning Parker, and so far it sounds good.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 1) Kidd (assuming healthy)
> 2) Baron (even with injuries)
> ...



You do realize that Marbury, Cassell, Francis, Billups, Areanas,and AI aren't real point gaurds. Yes they can play point, but they are undersized off guards who while developing as a player were developed and worked on their game to be like Mike regardless of if they were capable of it.
Parker may not be great, but he is a real point gaurd in a time when there are only a handfull left in the NBA.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

You're right Chitwoodstyle . Some of the players enumerated are not real PG . Parker is not the best in the league , for sure , but at least he is a true PG . He can do it all , and , firstly , dish out some nice assists and take care of the ball . Every interview I read from him , he told that his role was to give the ball to Tim Duncan as well as it could be done . This is the sort of declaration you want to hear from a PG. To be hyped in the League , you need to score , but basically , the most important thing remain to run the offense and to be able to implicate all the players in the offense , not only to ask them to "clear the cost" in order to do your lonely-egoist stuff one/one. (I'm a big fan of Eric Snow , who is better than a few names in this list . IMO).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the one problem is that he is inconsistent. But parker is a must for the spurs. But he wont say no to 55-60. then it becomes hard in the long term to pick up those garentted contracts from the draft. But he isnt even close to his prime. parker to duncan is the next stockton to malone except a lot more scoring from parker


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Billups, Marbury and Cassell aren't real point guards? Do you even know what a point guard's duties are? Those are point guards. You might have a case with Francis, Areanas, and AI, but they still play more point than they do any other position, therefore they are point guards. The only reason Parker doesn't play anything other than point is because he actually isn't able to.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Cassell was more of a true point when he entered the league, he got away from it after the Rockets broke up. He is returning to that role now in is older age. Billups has some PG talent but is a highbred he wasn't even considered decent until he got a great shooter who can run off screens all day in Rip by his side.
And Marbury is the farthest thing from a true point in the NBA creating for yourself isn't what a point does. Marbury will dribble around for about 20 seconds and then take it himself, when he does bother to look for someone else it is usually to late in the shot clock to do anything but throgh it up.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Parker play the point and only the point because he is a point guard. he is not another undersized Guard who [try to]play the point. Billups for instance is a player I really appreciate a lot but he is not a true point guard. he is sort of a combo guard who found the very special niche that fit his game. Stephen marbury is also a great scorer but not a great PG... he always looks to score first , and that is not the right attitude for a PG. Which was the last team he played for that had a good collective game/chemistry ? Parker is not the best , but San Antonio as a team is close to the top for a few years. That tells a lot on his ability to keep everybody implicated in the game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

" Whether Fleisher and the Spurs can resolve Parker's contract stuff before the start of the season remains to be seen. Though the Spurs did not begin negotiations on an extension until two weeks ago, they have indicated they would like to complete talks by the end of the week."


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> " Whether Fleisher and the Spurs can resolve Parker's contract stuff before the start of the season remains to be seen. Though the Spurs did not begin negotiations on an extension until two weeks ago, they have indicated they would like to complete talks by the end of the week."




Nice find Peja. :yes: 




This is the part of the article that interested me the most:


> "Everybody knows I like San Antonio and I would love to stay here, so why not do it now?" Parker said. "But if we can't find an agreement, I will wait one more year. I am not in a rush."


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Parker isn't ont of the top 10 pg's in the league but I guess he is close. He is only 22 and IMO if not the fastest one of the fastest players in the league.
Assuming what other Spurs players earn (Rasho type of contract) he deserves at leat 6M/yr and a long term contract.

Hopefully the front office will put the money on the table this yr coz if not next yr it will be a freakin contract for the Frenchman...


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> Parker play the point and only the point because he is a point guard. he is not another undersized Guard who [try to]play the point. Billups for instance is a player I really appreciate a lot but he is not a true point guard. he is sort of a combo guard who found the very special niche that fit his game. Stephen marbury is also a great scorer but not a great PG... he always looks to score first , and that is not the right attitude for a PG. Which was the last team he played for that had a good collective game/chemistry ? Parker is not the best , but San Antonio as a team is close to the top for a few years. That tells a lot on his ability to keep everybody implicated in the game.


I agree with that, not need to mention Steeve Francis...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=128BD302-0F82-4A20-92DD-87CC21FDD53A 





> According to Johnny Ludden of the Express-News, Tony Parker and the Spurs are only about $5 million apart in their contract negotiations. Though Parker has repeatedly expressed confidence that the deal will get done before the Oct. 31 deadline, his agent told the paper, "I wouldn't say we're close until after I get a chance to see (the Spurs latest proposal)."




Good news that both sides are getting closer, but it doesn't mention how much the deal will be worth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone's going to offer him the max, if he doesn't get extended by Sunday.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Someone's going to offer him the max, if he doesn't get extended by Sunday.


I doubt it. This is a PG we are talking about not a PF. 

He is a very effective PG imo with some great potential, this year will tell us a lot.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> With five days left to extend Tony Parker's contract before an NBA deadline, the point guard's agent said Wednesday he has ended talks with the Spurs after team officials declined to increase their six-year, $64 million offer.




http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...s/MYSA102804.1C.BKNspurs.parker.3075a0d0.html 





It appears the Spurs aren't budging from 6 years 64 million, even though it was said that Parker would be willing to accept 66 million. Parker is looking for 68 million, which isn't a bad price IMO.



The way things are sounding, we are going to have yet another big name player up for free agency next off season. :sigh:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I kind of like what Holt is doing here. He is flat out drawing the line. He is not letting the agent dictate how things go.

Parker can leave because of a couple million bucks if he wants to. But is it really worth it? 

Duncan is going to be a Spur for quite a while, you have a great GM and owner. The Spurs are going to have a lot of successful seasons in the future just based on those two factors. 

Not worth it in my opinion. Parker should tell his agent to step back and accept the offer.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> I kind of like what Holt is doing here. He is flat out drawing the line. He is not letting the agent dictate how things go.
> 
> Parker can leave because of a couple million bucks if he wants to. But is it really worth it?
> ...





I guess we have a different view of things. In my opinion, the Spurs need Parker more than Parker needs the Spurs. If the Spurs don't want to pay him, I don't think Parker will have much of a problem cashing in elsewhere. If the Spurs want Parker, they better up that offer come next offseason, because I'm not expecting Parker to lower his value in the upcoming season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would pay Parker around 6-8 million a year and he should be happy with that too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone is going to offer him the max and I would offer him the max, because he is 22 years old and I feel the Spurs style of play restricts the type of numbers he puts up. I could easily see him as a 18 and 10 kind of player, if the Spurs didn't always want him walking the ball up the court and never utilizing the fastbreak.

Parker is a PG that you build style of play around, but the problem is, you already have Duncan (who coincidentally enough can run the floor excellently). I still feel Pop, misuses Parker.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Parker is worth 11 or 12 M a year w/ current contracts as a benchmark.

He can score at will on anyone with his speed and penetration. Also all of the years of his contract will be as he reaching or in his prime. The last year of his contract should be when he is at his best, and he will still be under 30 when his contract ends.

He is steadily getting better, when he first entered, all he could do is penetrate and go for layups, his midrange jumper is improving and has grown relatively consistent.

Parker's offer is generous, it is not like he is asking for the max, which he could.

Drawing a line for parker over 5 million by spurs management is stupid. You draw a line for guys like malik rose and rasho, not for guys like parker.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why didn't the Spurs keep Turkoglu?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Why didn't the Spurs keep Turkoglu?





Besides choking in the playoffs, he really didn't fit in that well here. Hedo was much more effective off the bench, and the Spurs just couldn't continue to leave Manu on the bench as a reserve.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I heard a rumor that the Spurs re-signed Tony Parker for 6 years, 66 million. If true, I think it's the worst contract of the summer. Parker is a mediocre, inconsistent starting PG who happens to play on a very good team.

I don't have a link.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I heard a rumor that the Spurs re-signed Tony Parker for 6 years, 66 million. If true, I think it's the worst contract of the summer. Parker is a mediocre, inconsistent starting PG who happens to play on a very good team.
> 
> I don't have a link.





The only place that I've seen mention that he's actually signed an extension is on his website. 



As for Parker's contract being the worst of the offseason, I strongly disagree with that. I trust that the Spurs front office paid the guy accordingly no matter what other people think.


----------

